# My Finless Children!!!



## Twilight Bettas (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll start with my Dogs...I have 4, OK well if you want to get technical only 2 but I pay for EVERY THING for my parents dogs....and trust me if I had a big enough house they probably would send them with me....I'm the reason they have both dogs, lol... 
Tyson-Male Miniature Pinscher... Will be 7, July 2nd

Dodger-Male Miniature Pinscher, My rescued angel...was HBC Dec. 2012 was brought in by dog pound to be euthanized due to need hip surgery. I took him, 3surgeries later, he is by far the best dog I've ever owned shhhh don't tell Tyson, Tyson has his moments lol..... Will be 10, September 6th

Sasha-Parents Female Miniature Pinscher ( Tyson's Daughter) Yes everyone is Fixed now!!!! I work at a vets office. Lol Will be 5, July 9th

Lexie-Parents Yorkshire Terrier...she was a Rescue from Puppy Mill...She was a Breeder. ~ 8yrs on October this year. 

My 3Cats
Shiverz-Male Shorthair.....He was a rescue....lost his eye at 5 weeks old. Good Samaritan brought him to my clinic. Will be 5 in September approximately.

Dexter-Pixie Bob Mix ( Dad was Pixie Bob, mom wasnt )....he's the baby will be 1 on June 14th. He's special too extra toes on all 4 feet!!! Baby photo he looks same but is huge now...almost Shiverz size at only 7 months!

Jasper-Lives at my parents to keep their cat company....shorthair/Siamese mix. Will be will be 8 yr on October 12th

Popperz-american smooth guinea pig, 2yr next Friday. 


I also have 2 oranda goldfish but they have fins lol.....Cyrus is all orange....saphyra is orange &white


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Cuties all of them! :3


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Loving all the pets! My mom has a Min Pin and she is the sweetest little thing. 
 Your pets are just all so dang cute. I used to be a complete guinea pig lover (I owned my two for 9 years before they both passed) Not sure if your aware of this or not but typically guinea pigs should be housed with a partner (Of the same sex) ...Of course there exceptions to this rule just like any other. But normally guinea pigs a billion times happier in pairs. They're group animals and love love LOVE attention, which I'm sure your fully aware of.


----------



## Twilight Bettas (Jan 19, 2014)

16kehresmann said:


> Loving all the pets! My mom has a Min Pin and she is the sweetest little thing.
> Your pets are just all so dang cute. I used to be a complete guinea pig lover (I owned my two for 9 years before they both passed) Not sure if your aware of this or not but typically guinea pigs should be housed with a partner (Of the same sex) ...Of course there exceptions to this rule just like any other. But normally guinea pigs a billion times happier in pairs. They're group animals and love love LOVE attention, which I'm sure your fully aware of.


He is only alone due to his handicap. He only has 3 legs and a stump....he also doesnt thrive in a large cage like my other pigs used too. When i put him the hug cage i had for him. He hides and never cime out...but as soon as i put him in his smaller cage ge comes in and out and "talks to us "....much more social....I have had many over the years....he was born special he also always has a head tilt and his other feet have growths that I have to care for too..... But he doesnt know hes a piggy.he runs around like a cat or dog..lol


----------

